# New Holland T5060 Hood Latch



## Hoghart (May 18, 2013)

My hood latch is actuated with a small rod that you shove into the latch to release the hood.

I assume it is meant to be a security measure for highway mowing units which are left out on the right of way every night.

I don't like it and would like to change it out to a more traditional hand operated latch if possible.

Anybody have any ideas on this?

Thanks,

Hog


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, seems silly to me too. I bolted a small plastic knob to the latch.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

our T495 opens with a pen how secure is that?


----------



## Hoghart (May 18, 2013)

SVFHAY, can you post a photo of your fix?


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, get one tomorrow.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

This is on a 6.155, guess the are the same.


----------



## Hoghart (May 18, 2013)

it is a little different. Mine does not have a "lift" part of the latch, it has a hole to insert a rod running on about a 45 degree angle from vertical. I need to post a photo


----------



## NL80 (Mar 3, 2015)

That model tractor originally had a regular hand latch. If memory serves me right the original latch will work with your existing hood. Have your dealer look it up and he should be able to find it for you. You might be able to find it on NewHolland parts website as well.


----------



## Hoghart (May 18, 2013)

NL80 said:


> That model tractor originally had a regular hand latch. If memory serves me right the original latch will work with your existing hood. Have your dealer look it up and he should be able to find it for you. You might be able to find it on NewHolland parts website as well.


thanks for the info. I will definitely check that


----------



## Hoghart (May 18, 2013)

I have attached a photo of the latch I have, as well as the parts diagram for the Hood I have, the D6487, and the one with a conventional latch, the C6487.

It appears that the one I have should rotate, but it does not.


----------

